
Ask HN: What are the biggest pitfalls in AI adoption? - ReDeiPirati
Hi everyone! I would like to know your thoughts about the common pitfalls to make startups&#x2F;business AI-powered.
======
PaulHoule
#1 is that people don't want to do the effort to make training sets specific
to their purpose.

The table stakes for a text analysis project are to annotate from 3,000 to
30,000 examples. A well caffeinated, motivated and trained annotator can
annotate maybe 2,000 examples a day so this is very feasible but people would
rather spend the person*days screwing around with Tensorflow, NVIDIA drivers,
BERT, and whatever is the new shiny rather than do the work which is on the
critical path.

~~~
ReDeiPirati
Great point!

